# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سایت aja.ir بسته است ؟

## CIAHAT

سلام
کسایی که میخان تایید ایثارگری ارتش بگیرن باید برن این سایت ولی بستس ! کسی راه دیگه ای سراغ نداره ؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

منم همین مشکل رو دارم سایت ارور میده
شما فرزند ستاد نیرو های مسلح میشید ؟

----------


## samira-t

> سلام
> کسایی که میخان تایید ایثارگری ارتش بگیرن باید برن این سایت ولی بستس ! کسی راه دیگه ای سراغ نداره ؟





> منم همین مشکل رو دارم سایت ارور میده
> شما فرزند ستاد نیرو های مسلح میشید ؟


سایت درست شد؟
باید فقط کد ملی رو وارد کرد؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سایت درست شد؟
> باید فقط کد ملی رو وارد کرد؟


آره کد ملی رو میزنی اطلاعات میاد

----------


## samira-t

> آره کد ملی رو میزنی اطلاعات میاد


میشه لطفا لینکش رو بدین؟
همون اطلاعات قبلا هستش؟(یعنی کدملی+32)؟
لطفا تو این تاپیک راهنماییم کن ممنون
چنتا سوال برای ثبت نام کنکور دارم

----------


## sina_hp

*الان بسته نیست*

----------


## artim

موقع سرچ کدملی خطا میده سیستمشون چند بار امتحان کنید درست میشه
اگر پارسال کد گرفتین یک 32 اول کدملی هست همین

----------

